# mounting root file system error



## ashwin_karanth (Jul 23, 2010)

hi ,
  I am using below procedure to create kernel image and root filesystem for s3c2410, i am getting some errors on mounting root file system, can any one help.


```
1. make buildworld TARGET=arm TARGET_ARCH=arm TARGET_CPUTYPE=arm920t

2. make installworld TARGET=arm TARGET_ARCH=arm TARGET_CPUTYPE=arm920t
DESTDIR=/usr/home/user/path/to/root/fs

3. makefs -B little /usr/home/user/path/to/root.ufs /usr/home/user/path/to/root/fs

4. make buildkernel TARGET=arm KERNCONF=LN2410SBC DESTDIR=/root/kernel
installkernel -DNO_MODULES MFS_IMAGE=/usr/home/user/path/to/root.ufs
```

To create a kernel image and to port i am using linux installed machine, The boot loader output is


```
NORMANDY # bootm 31000000
## Booting image at 31000000 ...
   Image Name:   FreeBSD
   Created:      2010-07-22  18:14:54 UTC
   Image Type:   ARM Unknown OS Kernel Image (uncompressed)
   Data Size:    19222021 Bytes = 18.3 MB
   Load Address: 30408000
   Entry Point:  304080e0
   Verifying Checksum ... OK
OK

Starting kernel ...

KDB: debugger backends: ddb
KDB: current backend: ddb
Copyright (c) 1992-2010 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 9.0-CURRENT #40: Fri Jul 23 11:34:24 UTC 2010
    root@freebsd.ges.com:/usr/obj/arm.arm/usr/home/user/project/head/sys/LN2410SBC arm
WARNING: WITNESS option enabled, expect reduced performance.
CPU: ARM920T rev 0 (ARM9TDMI core)
  DC enabled IC enabled WB enabled LABT
  16KB/32B 64-way Instruction cache
  16KB/32B 64-way write-back-locking-A Data cache
real memory  = 67108864 (64 MB)
avail memory = 40738816 (38 MB)
s3c24x00 on motherboard
s3c24x00: Found S3C2410A CPU (Chip ID: 0x32410002)
s3c24x00: fclk 202 MHz hclk 101 MHz pclk 50 MHz
timer0: <s3c24x0 timer> on s3c24x00
ohci0: <S3C24x0 integrated OHCI controller> on s3c24x00
ohci0: [ITHREAD]
usbus0 on ohci0
uart0: <s3c2410 class> on s3c24x00
uart0: [FILTER]
uart1: <s3c2410 class> on s3c24x00
uart1: [FILTER]
uart1: console (115200,n,8,1)
uart2: <s3c2410 class> on s3c24x00
uart2: [FILTER]
clock: hz=100 PCLK=50700000 prescaler=2 tc=15843
timer0: [FILTER]
Timecounter "s3c24x0 timer" frequency 1584375 Hz quality 1000
Timecounters tick every 10.000 msec
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
ugen0.1: <Samsung> at usbus0
uhub0: <Samsung OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
panic: bootpc_init: no eligible interfaces
KDB: enter: panic
[ thread pid 0 tid 100000 ]
Stopped at      kdb_enter+0x44: ldrb    r15, [r15, r15, ror r15]!
db> 
:wq
```

What might be the problem.


----------

